# AWV G0438 and G0439



## mconnolly (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi, Does anyone have some information regarding how a GYN bills these codes out if the patients PCP had already billed for the AWV. My docs are getting denials  for benefit maximum has been reached. Also, is the Well Woman Exam mainly the gynecological portion on an exam, I am confused as to what this exam entails.

Thanks, would appreciate any feedback.

Marybeth


----------



## NESmith (Nov 16, 2011)

The AWV is more of a informational visit which updates the patient's Histories, Meds, other providers included in the patient's care, a Depression screening, a Functionality screening,optional End-of-Life discussion and updates any other screenings that is due for the patient(colonoscopy, mammo, etc) and does not include a PE. A WWV would be a Preventive service. I hope this helps.


----------

